# Aergrind for Espresso users?



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Does anyone use the Aergrind for espresso or has done in the past?

What setting did you use?

Anything I've come across suggests around 1.3 but I seem to be choking my DTP with anything lower than 1.10.

Still can't seem to get the taste right at all


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I use it all the time, 1.1 to 1.4 depending on roast level, dose and bean type, but this is with a pressure profiling device that allows for fine grind setting


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Stanic said:


> I use it all the time, 1.1 to 1.4 depending on roast level, dose and bean type, but this is with a pressure profiling device that allows for fine grind setting


 Thanks Stanic. 
Would you say around 1.10 isn't way off then?

Constantly pulling sour shots but going finer seems to choke the machine.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't know the DTP but sounds like the problem could be pressurised baskets?


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

grumble said:


> I don't know the DTP but sounds like the problem could be pressurised baskets?


 Only been using the single wall basket so can't be that


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Fair enough, tried a lower dose?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Are you at a correct temperature? Could be too cold by the sound of it


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Stanic said:


> Are you at a correct temperature? Could be too cold by the sound of it


 This is my worry. With the DTP it should be 93c.

A week in now and I've had various shots that look, time and should taste good but every single shot has an element of sour. Even with different beans.

Just wanted to make sure I wasn't way out with the grinder.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Yep I've been using an aergrind with my La Pavoni for a while now and will have to a fair bit longer till I can afford a Niche! I tend to be at around 0.9 - 1.2 on average at the moment I think


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

I have my aergrind set around marking "12" (almost one full rotation from zero), so I guess that is represented as "1.0.0". It's a relatively fine grind, and makes a very nice espresso.


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

Also using aergrind for 4-6 espressos a day in combination with a flair pro. Think I'm starting to develop RSI as a result! (Anyone else has this?). Grinder set to 1.3.1-1.4.0. but surely it depends on how the grinder is calibrated and as such would be different for each aergrind wouldn't it?


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm speculating here 🙂 When the first version of the Aergrind (2017, plastic lid, press fitted outer burr) was launched, 1:10 actually was recommended:



hotmetal said:


> **********
> 
> Everyone's method and kit will vary, so for grind settings the following are really only guides to where you should start. You can expect espresso grinds to be around one full turn from locked plus another 3/4s of a turn - or as we put in Knock grinder referencing 1:10.
> 
> ...


 In 2018, version 2 saw the light of day. Metal lid and a screw to fasten the outer burr. My speculation is that the burr characteristics also was changed, because it seems recommandation has changed a lot since the early days. Here's The Barns current recommendations (Link)

*Recommended grind settings*




Brewing Equipment



Aergrind Setting



Espresso



1.1 - 1.3



V60/Kalita Wave



1.4 - 1.8



Aeropress/Chemex



1.8 - 2.1



French Press



2.1 - 2.4



Some of this is probably due to different preferences, but I think it may be physical changes/evolution of the grinder?


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah interesting. I wasn't aware there were different models.

To confuse this further however, my Aergrind is most definitely the newer version with the metal lid.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I bought the original kick starter one. The plastic lid was functional but tacky. I bought a metal lid which is so much nicer to hold, use and look at. But it doesn't change anything about the grind or the settings, still has the same number system. I'm not aware that he's changed the burrs. If he had I'd have thought they'd be shouting "new improved burrs" from the rooftop. I still find 1:10 is my go-to setting for Aeropress depending on bean, but I'm not such an expert that I really experiment much. It's probably just different people preferring different tastes, and therefore different grinds.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

I also got the original version with plastic lid, and bought the metal lid later (it arrived with the Feld47). And I agree; the new lid doesn't change anything about the grind or the settings. A different burrs set and/or different thread pitch would do it. And as I understood it, the new version of the Aergrinds has a grub screw to hold the outer burr in place (as the Aerspeed has) - can anyone here confirm this, btw? If they dropped the press fit, and started with a grub screw, they may also have started with a slightly different burr set - and that was the core of my speculation ☺

But when I did some googling just now, I couldn't find the info I thought I'd read - nothing about a grub screw on new Aergrinds. So I'm probably wrong 🤔


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Slowpress said:


> I have my aergrind set around marking "12" (almost one full rotation from zero), so I guess that is represented as "1.0.0". It's a relatively fine grind, and makes a very nice espresso.


 Edit: based on subsequent posts, I guess my official setting then would read 0.12 (not 1.0.0), since I am just shy of a full rotation from "flush burrs". (Aergrind with metal lid model.) I use a very fine grind with a low dose, as opposed to a large dose with a coarser grind setting. Settings will vary considerably, based on your own recipe.

@a_aa Attached picture attached shows that tiny screw you queried (the screw is not visible if top & bottom of grinder are joined together).


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

Slowpress said:


> @a_aa Attached picture attached shows that tiny screw you queried (the screw is not visible if top & bottom of grinder are joined together).


 Yup! That's the one you can't find on the earlier ones, like mine 🙂 Thanks! (This doesn't mean that my speculation was correct, of course, just that my memory probably isn't too bad yet...)


----------

